# partitionner disque après installation 10.6.8



## septeven (26 Juillet 2011)

Salut à tous,

Je viens de m'essayer à macosx 10.6.8 sur un PC (dans l'attente d'acheter un mac) car j'avais besoin de ce système.

Tout c'est a peu près bien passé, seulement dans la précipitation je n'ai pas pensé à partitionner mon disque. Je voudrais en fait le partitionner en 2 voire 3 parties... 

Est-il possible de le faire directement depuis SL via l'utilitaire disque, ou cela risque de foutre le bazar. Je précise qu'il s'agit du disque où est installé, sur une partition unique, SL....

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## septeven (28 Juillet 2011)

Je me permet de remonter le sujet.... svp


----------



## Sly54 (28 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,

Normalement, oui.

L'aide de Utilitaire de disque est claire :

_Création de nouvelles partitions sur un disque
Vous pouvez créer plusieurs partitions sur un disque sans perdre de données. Chaque partition fonctionne comme un disque distinct. Vous pouvez avoir besoin de créer une nouvelle partition si vous souhaitez installer plusieurs systèmes dexploitation sur votre ordinateur. Les partitions peuvent également vous aider à organiser vos fichiers.

AVIS :*sauvegardez* vos données avant de créer une nouvelle partition sur votre disque, au cas où._


----------



## Invité (28 Juillet 2011)

j'ai testé sur mon iBook avec Léo (après sauvegarde bien sûr), nickel !


----------

